# Hen attacked by my rooster



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

Has anyone had similar experiences with their roosters?







He is going to be culled this afternoon, but what can I do to help my hen?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a very aggressive one. He was gone once he did this
You can use pure honey and gently wipe a bit on her head, keep her seperated so her head can heal

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm with Maryellen, the bird would be gone. I will put up with roosters aggressive to me but never to one of my girls.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you talking about a Hen that attacked That rooster? Why cull him?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Are you talking about a Hen that attacked That rooster? Why cull him?


Because it was the hen torn up by the rooster.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

tjogowin said:


> Has anyone had similar experiences with their roosters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update, the rooster, may he RIP can no longer hurt my girls. I felt bad and guilty, but then I look at my Ginger (hen) and would do it again. Thank you for your support.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That kind of aggressiveness doesn't happen often, thank goodness. But that was over the top. I know how you feel, it's hard to make that decision when you're being forced to.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's psychotic. I don't think that roo would have been good for anything. I know you feel bad, we're only human. I would have done it to and feel bad too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I won't have an aggressive rooster,either.If my hens or people are getting hurt,they gotta go.For some reason I don't feel bad making that decision but I still can't eat them.Go figure....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know what you mean, I can't eat them either.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

On rare occasions a rooster will try to eliminate a non productive hen. They can somehow sense a hen that cant reproduce. 
I had a rooster that tried to eliminate one of my favorite older hens that hadnt laid an egg in almost a year. Big mistake on the roosters part. I eliminated him.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I won't have an aggressive rooster,either.If my hens or people are getting hurt,they gotta go.For some reason I don't feel bad making that decision but I still can't eat them.Go figure....


Me neither, my neighbor was surprised that he wasn't in my freezer. Heck no I told him.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I never knew that Dawg. That's interesting to know. I wonder why some of them would do that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

ME, I suspect it's survival of the fittest. Fortunately most roosters arnt like that. Most roosters I've owned have been protective of their hens etc.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's still odd, but thankfully all mine aren't like thst too

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

